# BMQ Obstacle #9



## kac146 (25 Sep 2006)

Does anyone know how high is Obstacle # 9 (platform with wooden beams running across that we jump off with full webbing and C7) in Basic Training? I know it's more than 6 feet, but I am not sure of the specific specs.
Many thanks in advance,


----------



## Trinity (25 Sep 2006)

Which Base?


----------



## kac146 (25 Sep 2006)

Borden, ON Obstacle course


----------



## Shamrock (25 Sep 2006)

I was in Borden yesterday and so hauled out my tape measure and took a quick gander at it.

It's exactly Don't Fuggin Matter feet tall.  The metric side said Just Overcome It cm's.

Hope this helps.

(C'mon!  You had to expect at least ONE army answer!)


----------



## kac146 (25 Sep 2006)

No just one idiotic answer. I've done basic already. I need the specs for a project. And please, refrain from your 'army' answers as you are giving the rest of us a bad name.
Cheers,


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Sep 2006)

Lighten up Francis.......


----------



## paracowboy (25 Sep 2006)

ooooooohhhh! Fiesty!

Untwist your panties.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Sep 2006)

kac146 said:
			
		

> No just one idiotic answer. I've done basic already. I need the specs for a project. And please, refrain from your 'army' answers as you are giving the rest of us a bad name.
> Cheers,



So then why don't you $%^&ing fill out your profile.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Sep 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I was in Borden yesterday and so hauled out my tape measure and took a quick gander at it.
> 
> It's exactly Don't Fuggin Matter feet tall.  The metric side said Just Overcome It cm's.
> 
> ...



 :rofl: :cheers:


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Sep 2006)

I think this one's gone on long enough.  If someone can actually produce the answer, please PM the original poster.  If you have the answer and want the admiration and praise you would be due from your army.ca peers for it, ask a Moderator to open the thread for your response.


----------

